# Touring Car Action in Lexington, KY



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

Coyote Hobbies in Lexington, KY is up and going once again with a nice little carpet track. We run TC's on Saturday's at 1:30 and have been getting 10 or so on Tuesday evenings for a nice little race/practice session.

Here is some footage of the track. Check out our websites message board at www.coyotehobbies.com


----------

